# Babies Red Bellies



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I have 10 Red Bellies about 1" big now and they are eating real well,








My question is when can I put them in my new 160 gallon tank? 
I added Bio-Spira for a faster cycle and also added alot of feeders and gravel from another tank.
The tank is ready with rocks, plastic plants, malaysia driftwood,

I been doing daily water check up and the tank show:
Ammonia...........0 ppm 
pH.................... 7.6 ppm
Nitrite................0.25 ppm
Nitrate.............. jump from around 0 ppm to 2.5 ppm
Tempeture.........80 degrees
GH....................12dGH
KH....................8dKH

Or should I wait until the babies are a little bigger? About how big?









Any help will be appreciated
Thank You in Advance


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Really soon the nitrItes will drop to 0 and when this happens, do a 50% water change (dont vacume the gravel) to bring down the nitrAtes and you can add your fish.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

What would my water levels should be?
ph?
Ammonia?
Nitrate?
Nitite?
GH?
KH?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dude, they are fine...dont worry about it so much. You and your fish will be much happier if you just finish the cycle and leave the other parameters alone.

Move to water chem


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Really soon the nitrItes will drop to 0 and when this happens, do a 50% water change (dont vacume the gravel) to bring down the nitrAtes and you can add your fish.

















exactly what Professor GG said........ :smile:


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Cool I'll just be doing my normal water check up until my nitrIte goes to 0 and then I'll do a water change

Thank You


----------

